
Show HN: Getting 10x Developers 10x Pay - aakilfernandes
http://develodex.com/
======
loumf
1\. 100/hr is not 10x pay. I wouldn't change the site, just the tagline.

2\. Fix this on your join page "If you're too at the moment, ..." (too busy?)

3\. I do not believe you have jobs. If you do, you should explain a little
about how you source them. If you don't -- as I suspect, I don't think there's
a good reason for me to sign up. You might want to study airpair.com to figure
out how they solved this problem. I believe they found customers first and
fulfilled them themselves -- then recruited devs when they had enough flow.

4\. I expect an explanation of your fee

~~~
aakilfernandes
Hey, thanks for the heads up about the spelling.

I honestly didn't mean to give the impression that I had jobs lined up.
However, I'm working on building a two-sided platform and decided to start
with the side I know best.

No fees at the moment. I'm not even sure what business model I'm going to
persue. I'm currently just emailing people who signed up and seeing what
they're looking for and how I can add value.

~~~
fsk
That's the problem with every "We're fixing hiring!" website.

There's no reason for candidates to join unless a lot of employers join.

There's no reason for employers to join unless a lot of candidates join.

------
phantom_oracle
You face the classic problem of the 2-sided market.

You need clients to attract developers and you need talented developers to
attract clients.

This model normally fizzles out due to 1 or both sides of the market failing.

Good luck though, I'd use something like this.

------
codygman
Wouldn't 10X the most junior developer hourly rate be $200?

------
a3voices
The best way to get 10x pay is to get paid for project completion, not by
hour.

~~~
bbcbasic
and in addition don't do the work. Hire people to do the actual work and just
project manage it.

